

Microsoft Announces Azure Data Lake, a Data Repository for Big Data Analytics - dcw303
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/29/microsoft-announces-azure-data-lake-a-data-repository-for-big-data-analytics/

======
tedsuo
The term "Data Lake" has been a rich source of puns and riffs at work. You can
trawl through it for weeks without finding anything; it's polluted with
industrial runoff; you can hide a body in it...

Fun, but like the "cloud" terminology, I die a little bit every time one of
these marketing terms gets coined.

~~~
seanp2k2
It's like a Glacier had a meltdown! In California, it's all dried up! No
lifeguard on duty; beware of sharks! It's like the cloud crashed! Rough seas
lie ahead! To set up a data retention policy, right-click -> properties ->
configure dynamic water conservation! Well, I guess this is how they deal with
the rising tide! "A place to dump all your crap"! Tell your data to walk the
plank! Your data will be swimmin' with the fishes! When the data evaporates,
performance can really bog down! A good solution if you're swamped with data!
I wonder how they handle marsh-alling! "We can help increase your data
liquidity"! When it breaks, you'll yell "dam"! A great way to shore up your
big data needs! A great place for a lawsuit fishing expedition! "The data were
lost at sea, sir"! Maybe they're just trolling! This is their answer to Google
Wave! Tributaries include the River Styx! They really caught the market off
guard! I wonder if it works with Docker! More "S.O.S." than S3! Call their
sales team if you're interested in a deep-dive! They'll sell you hook, line,
and sinker! Great for product launches! I bet this can provide some deep
insights! Data recovery is now known as search and rescue! I wonder if this
falls under DMCA safe harbor! If nautical nonsense be something you wish, jump
on a conf call and blub like a fish!

------
jpgvm
What is particularly cool here is it seems to expose the HDFS APIs.

Could this mean you can run HBase and friends on it? If so that makes it many
times cooler than Redshift/Manta etc.

------
dharbin
The links in the article to Microsoft's marketing sites are 404ing. Does
anyone have good links?

~~~
Goranek
works now

------
GordonS
Sounds a bit too much like data _leak_...

------
Goranek
this sounds like joyent manta service.

